# Orgasm in your sleep?



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Does this happen to anyone?

It's been happening to me on an average of once a week since I was a teenager. Usually the dream is very erotic of course but other times the dream is just good and I'll just be overcome with happiness and then bam! 

It's kind of funny that it can happen without me being touched and though I'm asleep I'm conscious of it happening and if I'm asleep in public and my sub conscious knows it, I can stop it. Other times I wake up halfway in the middle of it.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yesssss.

At least once a month.

When I was pregnant, I had them almost every night. It was embarrassing! haha


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Yes. Not often, but it has happened.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Good stuff eh. I just hope it's not obvious to anyone who ever sees it. I remember about a month ago I had one and I was half asleep and my husband moved and I thought he was trying to see what was going on. Maybe he was, I dunno! But I didn't wake up and just lay there hoping he didn't notice.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Mine have never happened with any particular regularity or frequency, but I always tease my husband that it must mean that I need 'some' because they do seem to happen more when we may be on a lower frequency of sex.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

My wife used to climax in her sleep. I thought she was being sneaky and masturbating. But she really was asleep and not even aware of what she was doing.

This was in her 30s.

I tried to tell her a number of times and she'd just get mad at me, that it wasn't true.

Sleep diddling is what I called it at the time.

and no, she didn't want relations even then. Go figure.


----------



## Rosie123 (Sep 5, 2011)

Haha, it's so hilarious to me! Never happened to me until the past year or so. I think it's happened 3 or 4 times. Haven't been able to figure out what causes it. Only one has come along with an erotic dream of some sort.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Not often for me but wow, sometimes I wake up from a wet dream and it's...amazing. And then I feel revved up all day.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Too bad mine don't get me revved up all day. I don't remember the very first time it happened but I remember at some point when I was a teenager and while I was sleeping it came and in my mind I was like...what was that? I eventually figured out what it was but up to this day can't figure out why it happens without any sort of physical stimulation when there are times that I actually try to and it doesn't happen. Bodies are so effed up and weird. 

I should probably mention this to hubs and see what he thinks. Probably get a laugh out of it too. I never shared this with anyone before.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

SepticChange said:


> Too bad mine don't get me revved up all day. I don't remember the very first time it happened but I remember at some point when I was a teenager and while I was sleeping it came and in my mind I was like...what was that? I eventually figured out what it was but up to this day can't figure out why it happens without any sort of physical stimulation when there are times that I actually try to and it doesn't happen. Bodies are so effed up and weird. .


Bodies ARE strange.  When it happens to me, I just wake up feeling very sexy and sensual. It's a fun feeling.



SepticChange said:


> I should probably mention this to hubs and see what he thinks.


You should totally tell him. It will probably turn him on.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Lol I can see it leading to him staying awake and checking up on me every time I move at night to see if it's happening. I actually like the idea of him noticing when I'm asleep...if it is noticeable.


----------

